# Hunters



## REBerg (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmm. ISIS with an alien twist?


----------



## Juliana (Feb 8, 2016)

I saw one of the trailers the other day... Not really my usual sort of thing but looks like it might be interesting. I'll probably give it a shot.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 19, 2016)

Two episodes in, I'm finding this series a little creepy; but it's holding my interest.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 19, 2016)

I watched the pilot but wasn't keen. It was a little too creepy and I thought the plot was weak to non-existant (and I'm pretty tolerant!).


----------



## Droflet (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr Berg, you didn't mention this was on Sci Fi. I'll give it a bit more of a chance but I'm not overly hopeful. We'll see.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 19, 2016)

Juliana said:


> I watched the pilot but wasn't keen. It was a little too creepy and I thought the plot was weak to non-existant (and I'm pretty tolerant!).


I haven't taken it off my recording schedule, yet. It may get pushed out by more worthy programs in the near future.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 29, 2016)

Dumped this one. More horror than scifi. Not a high enough reward-to-gore ratio.


----------



## Droflet (May 1, 2016)

I've just watched the third episode and there's enough here to give this a try.


----------

